# SamKnows Routers



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey all.  Been a while since I've posted here.

Recently, I signed up to the SamKnows survey. I got the TL-WR1043ND flashed with the Samknows monitoring firmware. 
Now, when I signed up, the FAQ stated that we could keep the router after the monitoring has finished (Mid-2012 for Ireland) so I had planned that I would flash it with DD-WRT at that stage. 
Thing is, I can't login to the router. Can't even TelNet it. It simply acts as a bridge. With the older SamKnows monitoring routers, people successfully managed to flash them via the standard web login, but it doesn't seem to be the case with these ones.

Anyone have any ideas on how to flash this, when the time is right? If I can't flash it for my own personal use after the survey is completed, I don't see the point of keeping it just for the EC's benefit. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks i just signed for this thing, i want a free router too 

try the utility on this site, it does it for you somehow http://www.tp-link.com/uk/support/download/?model=TL-WR1043ND&version=V1#tbl_b
after that DD-WRT should be easy to flash


----------



## roast (Nov 10, 2011)

That's just to configure the router itself, for a stock TL1043ND. It's not for updating/flashing it unfortunately.


----------



## roast (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone?


----------

